# Derelict Farm- Stanley Ferry West Yorkshire



## KelseyRebecca98 (Mar 15, 2011)

This place is actually rather famous for its cruelty to animals! The man who owned it looked after the Birds witch were used for Harry Potter: Goblet Of Fire. Not sure on any more info but the site below shows what the place looked like back in the day and it hasn't really changed!
http://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Stanley-Ferry-History.html




Old Picture of house. by KelseyRebecca98




Inside Barn. by KelseyRebecca98




Stable. by KelseyRebecca98




Inside Barn. by KelseyRebecca98




Inside Stable. by KelseyRebecca98




Stable. by KelseyRebecca98




Barn. by KelseyRebecca98




Barn Door. by KelseyRebecca98




Barn. by KelseyRebecca98




Bird House by KelseyRebecca98




Kitchen. by KelseyRebecca98




Staircase. by KelseyRebecca98




Fireplace. by KelseyRebecca98

Thanks for looking! (Toned it down on the HDR effect) ;] 

Check out my other photos on Flickr! http://www.flickr.com/photos/kelseyrebecca98/


----------



## Cuban B. (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks a good place to shoot.


----------



## jlcanny (Mar 16, 2011)

Cool!! im only down the road from this, will be visiting soon!


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks nice.

Welcome to the site btw!

Thanks for posting


----------



## smiler (Mar 16, 2011)

I like it, good find, nice pics, Thanks for sharing.


----------

